# adverse weather injuries.........



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

This afternoon i slipped over on the ice and broke my wrist, also have a bruised coccyx.

anyone one else got/had injury because of the adverse weather?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

no injuries, but just wanted to send you a hug, sounds painful    

Sue 

(ps - will PM you soon, I  haven't forgotten!)


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Ouch. Was out with my brother this afternoon and he slipped on ice and has broken a bone in his leg, he's just back at mine now from the hospital with a cast on!!!

Hope recovery goes well....

Love sue
xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue, hope your brother break heals quickly

There were five of us being plastered at my local hospital, all ice accidents.


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Fuzzier sorry to hear this and Sue your brother too.

I must admit im petrified in all this ice

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fuzzier, hope it soon mends
  

My best friend slipped on the snow/ice in London on  Thursday
and although her arms not broken ( after x rays) she has to go back monday to get it revied 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Kay (and everyone hurt in ice incidents). No injuries here yet (touch wood). 

C~x


----------

